# Carrier Service Unit Number One (CASU 1)



## srehling (Sep 12, 2007)

My grandfather (a Word War II Veteran) passed away without ever speaking of World War II. Out of respect we didn't ask, but we have always wondered about his experience. When he plassed away he left me much of his service insignias and ribbons and we have his records, but his records don't say much.

From those records we have learned that he was assigned to Carrier Aircraft Service Unit number one (CASU 1) in the pacific and also in CASU 33. We can find nothing on these units anywhere on the internet.

My hope is that my grandfather was not the last member of those units to pass on. If anyone can point me in the right direction to find information about these units I would greatly appreciate it. My greatest goal would be to find someone who new my Grandfather. Any help you could provide would be greatly appreciated.

J. Rehling
Grandson of W. J. Smith.


----------



## ccheese (Sep 12, 2007)

J. Rehling: Can you provide a full name and service number ? I have some
civilian friends who work for the Navy at the Bureau of Personnel. Maybe,
just maybe, they can help.

Charles


----------



## srehling (Sep 15, 2007)

His name was Walter Junior Smith. He has to be the only Walter Junior Smith in the world. I have not been able to figure out his service ID from the paperwork we have been able to look at. I don't have custody of the paperwork (it is in Michigan - I am in Virginia).

I know he enlisted in the spring of 1943 and transfered to CASU 1 in June or July of that year. I have only a few copies of pages from his service record but I am fairly certain that the only number on any of the pages is not related to his service ID. I will send you a link to the pages in case I am wrong.


----------



## srehling (Sep 20, 2007)

This person has great pictures from CASU-1. I have not been able to make contact with him yet, but I thought I would post it here in case anyone else went looking for CASU-1 information. 

Matt GennÃ©'s slideshow on Flickr


----------



## DOUGRD (Sep 23, 2007)

srehling, I have been searching but like you I've come up empty handed so far. I did find some other info you posted on another forum but other than that only bits and pieces in articles on other subjects. I did find out that "CASU" stands for Carrier Aircraft Service Unit. That VP site had it wrong. Will keep searching as time permits.


----------



## srehling (Oct 26, 2007)

Nothing left to do I guess but wait for the records. They tell me it can take six months or longer. I wish I had started this search a long time ago. I have not been able to find any members of CASU 33 and only one member of CASU 1 (who did not know my grandfather). I am forced to wonder if time has taken away all who knew him. I suspect another six months will not help that situation any.


----------



## ccheese (Oct 27, 2007)

srehling: I contacted the people I know at BuPers, but have heard nothing
back from them. I will give them another call on Monday.

Charles


----------



## srehling (Nov 27, 2007)

So we got the response back from the SF180. Most of what we got back was from the reserves after he got out. Almost nothing from World War II from what I am told. I am waiting to see the file (being shipped to me from Detroit). I guess we got some evals, but not much more from his active service record. All roads lead to dead ends...


----------



## evangilder (Nov 28, 2007)

From what I have read, CASU 1 was based on Ford Island at Pearl Harbor to support the carriers that came and went through there.


----------



## srehling (Nov 28, 2007)

CASU 33 is the big hole in time as far as we can tell. We know he was in the South Pacific. I found one person from CASU 1 that says that was out of scope for CASU 1. My guess is that CASU 33 had a section that was in the South Pacific, but I cant really prove it. References to the CASU 33 unit were limited. My grandfather was part of CASU 33 from the start, but did not stay with CASU 33 until the end of the war. I continue to post because if any of them are left a stray message such as this one might find someone some day. I believe that finding a person who knew my grandfather is the best way to get to some real facts about what happened.


----------



## srehling (Feb 13, 2008)

So I finally got the paperwork and it turns out I was totally wrong about which CASU he was in. Although he did a short period with CASU 1, his main unit was CASU 31, not CASU 33. The records don't say much. We have his evals and transfer dates but not much more.

The search for CASU 31 has turned up some information already. Appearantly they had a very active reunion group. Although the coordinator of that group has since passed away, he left behind a contact list that his wife still has. We are hopeful we will find someone from CASU 31. 

We are certainly interested in anything anyone would know about CASU 31. Anyone with information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## srehling (Apr 27, 2008)

Someone from this forum pointed me in the right direction for finding more info on CASU 31 and I wanted to pass the information back in case someone else comes looking for CASU 31. Although CASU 31 was home based in HILO, it also had a presence Ponam in the South Pacific near the Bismarck Sea. The links below will take you to pictures of the air field as it was being built and while it was in operation. I don't control these sites, but I have PDF files of them should they ever be taken down.

Picture of the Airfield at the time it was built.
Seabees_page 1

Great pictures of the way it looked back then:
Seabees_page 2

A bunch of pictures and some other links...
Papua New Guinea Forum - Ponam Island - True Holiday destination


----------



## NAREEVES (Jun 28, 2008)

JREHLING,

Did you ever get the information you were looking for on the CASU's?? I have printed out a lot of navy documentation on the locations of the CASU's and will be glad to help you out if you are still looking.

NAREEVES


----------



## fdbrunner (Jan 17, 2009)

I too am looking for info on the CASUs of the Pacific during WWII. I am specifically looking for info on CASU 12, 12(F), 11, 18, 19, 21, 9 and any references to Bougainville, Henderson Field in 1943, Guam, and Admiral Gunther. Thanks very much!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Johnny Signor (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello fdbrunner, do you need the emblem design for CASU-12 ? I have a small color photo that I could redraw into a larger version or I could make a leather unit patch of it, I make them too. Let me know contact me at my e mail please as I don't always get to check this site. Johnny Signor
[email protected]


----------



## RWSANDERS (Jan 26, 2009)

Greetings......In looking up CASU 31 on the internet, I came across this site. It is interesting to see that others are looking for information on CASU 31. My father, Robert W. Sanders, served with this unit in Hilo, Hawaii, from 1943 to 1945. He was a Second Class Avaition Painter serving under Commander Green. He is currently living in Oceanside, Calif. If anyone remembers serving with him, I would like to hear from you, and perhaps pass your name and contact information on to him. 

Thanks, Scott


----------



## Johnny Signor (Feb 5, 2009)

Hello I am looking for the WW2 era emblems in photos for CASU-1,2, etc any that were WW2. If you have any that can be e mailed to me Please contact me, thank you Very Much!!!
[email protected]

Have recently found design for CASU-1 but still need 2,and a good close up of CASU-31 I have a small color example but it is not very good on the details,I have examples of CASU's 1,3,12,16,21,24,31,32,36,55,65,66
any other CASU"s scans of them greatly appreciatted !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## DAVID FOREMAN (Feb 13, 2009)

I AM LOOKING FOR ANY INFORMATION REGARDING WWII CASU 39 AND 40. MY FATHER WAS IN THESE UNITS SOMETIME BETWEEN OCT 43 AND END OF WAR. HIS NAME WA LONNIE FOREMAN FROM TEXAS.


----------



## GUNTOJIM (Jul 22, 2009)

fdbrunner: My father, following the sinking of Yorktown CV-5, passed thru CASU-5 , North Island San Diego winding up with CASU-11 on Guadalcanal and then on to CASU-39 on Esperito Santo. I have one photo of the Guadalcanal CPO Mess with 27 individuals in front and one group photo of 58 members of CASU 11 on the 'Canal. The interest in these relatively ignored support units is suprising. Regards, Jim


----------



## Sailor Sam (Aug 17, 2009)

Assuming the acronym is for Carrier Aircraft Service Unit and not CArrier Service Unit (if it's on the internet it has to be true) and not knowing any better (old tin can sailor), I am trying to find information on *CASU 37*. My uncle spoke little of his 1943-46 Navy career, other than he made Fireman First Class in three years and was stationed at NTTC Chicago, NAS Glenview, IL., *CASU 37* (assuming this is not a typo as we cannot find inet sites), USS Shamrock Bay (CVE-84) and the USS Bennington (CV-20). We know he was there sometime 1943 and/or 1944, but he is unable to convey further details on this duty station or the period of time he was stationed there, though we know it was about his fourth duty station.


----------



## R Leonard (Aug 17, 2009)

They won't give you the Who's, but they will give you the Where's if you look at the USN Aircraft Location Reports. CASU's are listed starting with the 15 October 42 report. Look under Miscellaneous after seaplane tender locations; for example, in the 15 Oct 42 report, that's on page 3. Reports are held at Location of U.S. Naval Aircraft, World War II


----------



## ClarenceHAllen (Nov 7, 2009)

I was stationed on CASU 31, Hilo April 1944 to Oct. 1945. My rate was AEM2/C I have pictures of groups, and planes, and some of our mates. To srehling: What was your grandfather's rate or area of work? I just found this site, live north of Houston, Tx. I have an ammo box that I had painted and stenciled by the paint dept. I have one photo that has about 85 people in front of an F6F. I have an complete 9 page roster(copy) of CASU 31 dated 8 August 1945. R. W. Sanders is on this roster, listed in the paint shop. His rate was PtrV2c I have a picture of Commander Greene and Commander Ruch. I'll be glad to hear from you. I'm new to the internet.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome to the forum, Clarence! I'm sure alot of our members would love to see any pics you have. Try starting a thread and posting a few. Welcome aboard!!!


----------



## syscom3 (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome Clarence.

Hope you do post pics and share your experiences!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 10, 2009)

Welcome aboard Clarence.


----------



## srehling (Nov 24, 2009)

Still on the hunt... Moved and didn't to look for a while. I found a reunion group for CASU 31, but it turned out I was to late. The organizor had passed away. I felt pretty bad about calling the widow. Always on the look out though for new sources of information. I have all of the Aircraft location reports for World War II. Currently looking for a way to identify accident reports for CASU 31. I have found sites that let you search by name and by aircraft, but no one lets you search by unit...


----------



## srehling (Nov 24, 2009)

In response to Mr. Allen:

From my grandfather’s fitness evals (Walter J. Smith), he was at CASU 31 starting some time before November of 1943 and is there through May of 1944. He was an Ensign {A-V(S)} listed as the Assistant Engineering Officer. There are references to him working in the Metal shop. His fitness report is signed by CDR Greene in one instance, and CDR Murray on the other.

For anyone else tracking this conversation: By June of 1944 he is back at CASU 1. His time at CASU 1 are from July 1942 to November 1943 and again from June 1944 to December 1944… From there he goes to US NAS Banana River Florida until November 1945 with temporary duty at NATechTraCen, Memphis, TN during that period.

Someone from CASU 1 or CASU 31 knew him well enough to contact him for a reunion. From that conversation comes the most we know about the situation. Apparently the people having a reunion years ago tried a number of times to call him. Eventually my grandmother intervened and convinced him to talk to them. It was reported to be a short conversation. The gist of the conversation was that he had nothing to be forgiven for and he didn’t want to see or talk to any of them again.

I still have some hope that there is someone alive who understands this story and could shed some light on it. Any information about living members of CASU 1 or CASU 31 are still greatly appreciated.


----------



## rotortazz (Dec 14, 2009)

I am a member of the PACIFIC AVIATION MUSEUM here in Hawaii and work in hanger 79 on Ford Island .The NAS Pearl Harbor hanger is CASU-1 roots and the restoration shop is dedicated to LT.TED SHEALEY. Lots of Pictures and history in the hanger if ever out in Hawaii . ALways looking for more Info About the Hanger and persons stationed here.


----------



## scrappile (Jun 2, 2010)

Looking for information about C.A.S.U 22 and 33. My dad was in both of these in WWII.
USS THETIS Bay,USS Lexington, Air Group 98, Scout Squadron 42, Bomb Squadron 16.

Thanks

Terry
USN ADR3


----------



## scrappile (Jun 3, 2010)

srehling said:


> CASU 33 is the big hole in time as far as we can tell. We know he was in the South Pacific. I found one person from CASU 1 that says that was out of scope for CASU 1. My guess is that CASU 33 had a section that was in the South Pacific, but I cant really prove it. References to the CASU 33 unit were limited. My grandfather was part of CASU 33 from the start, but did not stay with CASU 33 until the end of the war. I continue to post because if any of them are left a stray message such as this one might find someone some day. I believe that finding a person who knew my grandfather is the best way to get to some real facts about what happened.



My Dad was in casu 33 probably around 1945. He is gone now so no answers.I to am still looking. Also Air Group 98, and casu 22


----------



## 607wimb (Sep 20, 2010)

LOOKING FOR MEMBERS OF CASU 47 THAT WERE ON SAIPAN IN 1945-46. ORDINANCE OR OTHERWISE. WOULD SHARE OLD THOUGHTS AND MEMORIES.


----------



## tmixjr68 (Jan 26, 2011)

Hello my father was in CASU 40, On Bouganville, Paua New Guinea,Fiji.I was Looking thru his scrapbook today and seen CASU 40 written at the top of one page.I have quite a few pictures.I just need to scan them to my computer,and I'm new to this site.I myself am researching my father's war history.He passed in '91,and I just finally got my first computer to research with. sincerely , - [email protected]


----------



## tmixjr68 (Jan 27, 2011)

My dad was in CASU 40, 1943- Bougainville,Solomon Islands.


----------



## 4pops (Jan 27, 2011)

My father was with CASU 34: Kwajalien and Eniwetok/Parry air bases from March of 1944 for the duration. Any info/guidance/pix would be greatly appreciated. Has anyone ever seen a CASU 34 insignia patch???


----------



## CASU 1 and 2 (Apr 17, 2011)

J. Rehling. I may be able to help you. My father was an aviation machinist assigned to CASU 1 and CASU 2. I have a number of photos and three group photos (2 with aircraft). My father arrived at Ford Island in 1942 with CASU 1 and was reassigned in 1943 to CASU 2 at Barber's Point. He returned to the states in July 1944 and taught at the Naval Air Training Center in Illinois until September 1945. I have his service log and diary as well. I am happy to help you in any way I can.

John R. Hughes
Son of R. Frank Hughes
USNR ACMM


----------



## web brown (May 10, 2011)

Johnny Signor said:


> Hello I am looking for the WW2 era emblems in photos for CASU-1,2, etc any that were WW2. If you have any that can be e mailed to me Please contact me, thank you Very Much!!!
> [email protected]
> 
> Have recently found design for CASU-1 but still need 2,and a good close up of CASU-31 I have a small color example but it is not very good on the details,I have examples of CASU's 1,3,12,16,21,24,31,32,36,55,65,66
> any other CASU"s scans of them greatly appreciatted !!!!!


 
I was in 31 for a year (1945) and casu 2 for a few days and don't remember any emblems for them web brown


----------



## web brown (May 10, 2011)

I worked in the radar shop in CASU 31 from 12/44 to 1/46 but don't remember many of the guys. Went on to teach radar at NATTC, Corpus Christi until 5/47. Web Brown


----------



## web brown (May 10, 2011)

I just got on this site tonite. I was in the radar shop at Hilo from 12/44 to 1/46 ART 1/C. I have 2 pictures, 1 of a group in front of an F6 and another in front of a F4U. A few years ago some people from San Diego were having reunions but too many people finally couldn't make them so they stopped having them. I don't have a roster.


----------



## web brown (May 10, 2011)

I just got on thiss site tonite, 5/10/11. I worked in the radar shop at Hilo from 12/44 to 1/46 (ART1/C). I heard about the reunions several years ago but they finally gave up because too many people couldn't get there. Phyllis Terzich is still alive, I believe. I corresponded with Bobby Deyoung for several years but he also has passed. Web Brown


----------



## RWSANDERS (Jun 9, 2011)

It has been quite a while since I have visited this site.......there is a lot more information and posts made since my last visit. As I said before, my father, R. W. Sanders served in CASU 31 in Hilo and is still living in Oceanside, Calif. (San Diego area) Web, does Phyllis Terzich live in the San Diego area?? Is she the spouse of one of the men that served in CASU 31?? Do you have contact information for her?? If any one has information or comments about CASU 31 I would like to pass them on to my dad......please e-mail me at [email protected] I may be able to find some of the pictures that he has. I would have to figure out how to scan them and post them. I have shown this site to him and he is interested in any information or comments. I may be able to get him to add some of his own recollections of CASU 31. 

Thanks, 
Scott


----------



## Sully1202 (Aug 8, 2011)

Hope you still see this thread 607wimb. My dad served with CASU-47 at Marpi Point and Kobler Field.He was a line officer working on the Aircraft for the USS Boxer and USS Antietem. I have pictures and he recalls a couple of names.


----------



## Billie Baker's Daughter (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi fd brunner. I too am looking for info about CASU 11. My father William (Billie) David Baker served in CASU 11. Deceased 7-7-45 off Uku Shima. 2 PBY's were sub-chasing and a sub shot one down. Pilot of surviving PBY was "Ozzie." My father was a radioman, but was carried as a "passenger" on this flight. Don't know if I am right in assuming that designation meant he wasn't crew. 

If you hear of anything would you kindly let me know? I will share with you if I get a response. Thanks


----------



## kajonz (Oct 8, 2011)

607wimb said:


> LOOKING FOR MEMBERS OF CASU 47 THAT WERE ON SAIPAN IN 1945-46. ORDINANCE OR OTHERWISE. WOULD SHARE OLD THOUGHTS AND MEMORIES.


 
My dad was a member of CASU 47 at Marpi Point during that time (also a member of CASU 5 51). Robert W Jones Aviation Machinist's Mate H Second Class. He passed away in '93 always Navy


----------



## VB Boy (Oct 22, 2011)

My late dad, Vern Barthel CY, was also in CASU 40 during WWII. His records show he departed Alameda, CA in March 1944 for the South Pacific and I believe was there till end of war. He has photos from what appears to be a tropical island but do not know it's name. Aircraft loss records show CASU 40 lost aircraft from Espirito Santo but don't know if CASU 40 was stationed there. Do you have any insight?


----------



## R Leonard (Oct 22, 2011)

CASU-40 locations:

1/4/1944	Established NAS Alameda
1/25/1944	Enroute to Russell Islands
3/14/1944	Russell Islands
4/25/1944	Torokina Bougainville
5/2/1944	Efate
8/15/1944	Espiritu Santo
4/21/1945	Enroute To West Coast
6/23/1944	NAS Port Hueneme


----------



## Frank Wegrzyn (Nov 13, 2011)

NAREEVES, 
My father, Frank Wegrzyn, was part of CASU 33 and he has been trying to find out whatever happened to his unit too but can't find any information. I am helping him out. He is 89 now. As far as he remembers, CASU 33 was deployed out to the Pacific on a mission out of Los Alamitos in 1943. Although he signed up for duty, his name was cut off the bottom of the list on that particular mission and he was subsequently shipped out on a liberty ship tanker named Newhall Hills. He has always wondered what happened to his old unit. Do you have any information on CASU 33?


----------



## R Leonard (Nov 15, 2011)

CASU-33 was established in mid-September 1943 at NAS Los Alamitos, California. Tracing through each of the USN weekly location reports for the remainder of the war, it appears that CASU-33 never left Los Alamitos, not even as a detachment. Commanding was Commander Albert E Baker, USNR, a pre-war Chief Boatswain. Perhaps that to which your father referred was a personnel draft out of CASU-33 to establish another CASU somewhere in the Pacific. There were some 70+ CASU units established during the war years, not a few were established at advanced bases and were never stationed stateside. It was just as easy, perhaps easier, to move selected personnel from one existing CASU to form another as it was to move an already established unit. Both methods were used, but it is easy to track the movement of any entire CASU which went from point A to point B in the location reports, for example, see post #46, above.

Regards


----------



## jdstacey12 (Dec 7, 2011)

I am James M. Stacey my dad was James T. Stacey everyone called him JT. Dad was also in that group Rec. from CASU #1. Dad was on the Muster Roll of the Point Cruz CVE 119 1946.
According to the stars in dad's Service Ribbons he must have seen a lot of action. Dad would never talk about what he did during WWII. Dad died in Houston, Harris County, Texas on June 08, 1985. I hope someone might have know something about his service.


----------



## bernies son (Dec 8, 2011)

I am joining the search for information on USN CASUs. My father, Bernard Keltyka was with CASU 6 (Enterprise, Princeton, ??) on Esperanto Santo, Guadalcanal and Bougainville in 1943 -1944. As an AMM 2, propeller specialist, he worked on primarily on F4Fs, SBDs and TBFs with occasional work on Army aircraft. He is fairly healthy at 96 and is a wonderful source of info with many stories on shore and carrier locations but will not talk about flying as gunner in SBDs and TBFs.

After the South Pacific, he was stationed with CASU 63 at Vernalis NAS, California until October 1945. The base was for training F6F night fighters for the invasion of Japan. Welcome any info on these two units. We can also supply additional personnel for these units. Thanks


----------



## Red's girl (Jul 10, 2012)

I'm new here and hoping this continues as the thread in this post. 
My dad Clarence (Red) Davidson was with CASU 51, mostly in the Carolines and Okinawa. Any information available about this unit. He was a machinist mate, keeping the aircraft in shape for the invasion of the Phillipines.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 10, 2012)

That's very cool, welcome aboard and a big  to your father!


----------



## Njaco (Jul 11, 2012)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Sistrunk (Jul 18, 2012)

GUNTOJIM said:


> fdbrunner: My father, following the sinking of Yorktown CV-5, passed thru CASU-5 , North Island San Diego winding up with CASU-11 on Guadalcanal and then on to CASU-39 on Esperito Santo. I have one photo of the Guadalcanal CPO Mess with 27 individuals in front and one group photo of 58 members of CASU 11 on the 'Canal. The interest in these relatively ignored support units is suprising. Regards, Jim


 
My father was with CASU 11 during 1943. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated. The thought of seeing him in a photo is breath taking. He never spoke of his service days, sadly. I realize this post is several years old but hope you get the message. Many thanks, Gail


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 19, 2012)

That's awesome Gail, and welcome aboard. Hopefully somebody will be able to post something for you.


----------



## TX AG 72 (Aug 8, 2012)

My grandfather, Lt. Edwin D English left San Diego on Feb 9, 1943 aboard the President Polk as an officer with CASU 11. I am looking at his officers group photo taken the day before. The next photo has the officers with the caption FABU#3. Then there is a goup pic of him with his enlisted men and is dated 1944. There are more photos of him with officers as well as enlisted seamen. He ended his tour in Holtville, CA with CASU 53. I have photos of him at Guadalcanal with several different men. His command was involved in radio maintenance and repair.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2012)

Any chance to get those pics scanned and posted?

Welcome aboard TX!


----------



## TX AG 72 (Aug 11, 2012)

Some of the photos are large because of being group shots. I will see what I can do. I would like to e-mail to someone like you and then let you post them in the best manner


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

Sure, no worries. 

[email protected]


----------



## TX AG 72 (Aug 12, 2012)

I have sent you some group photos. Any suggestions on improving quality of scan will be welcomed.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 12, 2012)

OK, it was difficult to sharpen and clear up the pics but I tried. The last one is very washed out.


----------



## TX AG 72 (Aug 14, 2012)

Guntojim, I have had some photos from CASU 11 posted on this thread. I am going to do some more from Guadalcanal that I have.


----------



## TX AG 72 (Aug 14, 2012)

Sistrunk, go look in this thread I posted a couple of photos with help from NJACO.


----------



## ChevyGirl (Sep 26, 2012)

Hello,

I recently received a copy of my fathers Notice of Separation from the Navy, he served in WWII. I'm attempting to learn as much as I can for our family, as he passed in 1995. Do you know anything about CASU-50 and/or CASU (F)-11? 

I would greatly appreciate anything you can offer.

Thank you,
Dawn


----------



## ChevyGirl (Sep 27, 2012)

Hello,

Is CASU 11 the sames as CASU (F) 11?


----------



## blackett (Oct 29, 2012)

4pops said:


> My father was with CASU 34: Kwajalien and Eniwetok/Parry air bases from March of 1944 for the duration. Any info/guidance/pix would be greatly appreciated. Has anyone ever seen a CASU 34 insignia patch???


 
my dad was also in that casu (34) and those locations as well starting in january 1944. 
my dad said he has a photo in a magazine (as well as some other personal photos) of a machine shop truck on parry island with the casu 34 insignia on the door. he said there wasn't a patch that you'd wear on your clothing. i'll be going to see my folks this saturday and i'll see what i can get from him.

have you been able to contact anyone else from that unit?
my dad is still alive (86yrs) and i'm sure he'd like to get in touch with them. 

contact me by email and we'll see what we can come up with. 
[email protected] - my name is scott.


----------



## dtwilson (Nov 18, 2013)

Hello.. my Uncle George Wilson was with CASU-47 i Saipan in 1945... he is still alive. Searching for info, and patch insignia's, and persons willing to correspomd and share a few memories! Thankyou, Dave Wilson

please contact me at my e-mail. My Uncle George Wilson was in casu-47 at Saipan, and is still alive. Seeking info, pics, patche/insignia design, etc. He is still alert and healthy. Thanyou, Dave Wilson


----------



## genebrownlow (Dec 22, 2013)

Just found this site and really enjoy reading all the history. My Dad was in CASU44 on Tinian. If anyone is interested I have setup a website for CASU44 and have a lot of pictures and information. I enjoy meeting and talking with some of the guys that were with CASU44 and their relatives so if I can help just let me know.


----------



## Oio (Mar 27, 2014)

To all,

I am a retired Navy Commander trying to investigate my Dad's WW II history with *CASU 11* on Guadacanal. His name is Robert Henry Little and according to his Service record, CASU 11 was commissioned Jan 1943 in San Diego and sailed for the Western Pacific Feb 1943 in various ships. There was too many men to sail in one ship so it was not until Espiritu Santo in the Southwest Pacific that CASU 11 became totally organized. Some time late Feb 1943 CASU 11 arrived Guadalcanal - Dad was assigned to the SBD Engineering Crew working on Dauantless Dive Bomber engines.

Recently I discovered a web site called FOLD3, it is a National Archives affiliated site with thousands of WW II documents. It is free for a week or can be subscribed to for an annual fee. On this site I have found a lot on material on CASUs - open site, go to WW II portion, scribe down to the Wartime Diaries, select "C" from the roll down list and as you roll down the C list you will find many CASUs listed, however, no CASU 11. 

Dad's service record show him returning home Jun 1944 onboard the USS Rochambeau and while no CASU 11 on FOLD3, there was war time material for the USS Rochambeau including their multi-page log document detailing the trip bringing part of CASU 11 home - Dad was picked up Guadalcanal 29 Jun 1944 and home in San Diego 20 Jul 1944. I believe CASU 11 was disestablished shortly after this date - with all CASUs closed down Jul 1946.

The Naval Aviation News Magazine has a multi-page article about CASUs in their 1 Sep 1944 issue and if you Google "Our Coral Carriers Helped Turn the Tide of Battle" you will find a very interesting article on CASUs. The only picture I have of Dad during his Guadalcanal time is a group photo of the SBD Engineering Crew, which I have inserted below.

Would really like to hear if anyone has additional CASU 11 information.

Regards, Bill

View attachment Dad's Guadalcanal Group Picture 20 Jul 1943.pdf


----------



## RonMyers (Apr 29, 2014)

srehling said:


> His name was Walter Junior Smith. He has to be the only Walter Junior Smith in the world. I have not been able to figure out his service ID from the paperwork we have been able to look at. I don't have custody of the paperwork (it is in Michigan - I am in Virginia).
> 
> I know he enlisted in the spring of 1943 and transfered to CASU 1 in June or July of that year. I have only a few copies of pages from his service record but I am fairly certain that the only number on any of the pages is not related to his service ID. I will send you a link to the pages in case I am wrong.



I did a quick search on Ancestry.com and located the Muster Rolls with a Walter Junior Smith. According to the Muster Rolls of Motor Torpedo Boat Squadron Twelve, He joined that Squadron about June 6, 1943


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2014)

I want to thank everyone who have come here with bits and pieces of the history of various CASUs. I encourage everyone to continue to check in on this thread from time to time as someone may have answered any questions that were posted.

Thanks for keeping this thread alive!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2014)

Did a search and found a few things.....

CASU 31 Hilo Hawaii


----------



## vikingBerserker (May 1, 2014)

It's a shame that somebody has not written a book about these units. I'd never even heard of them until I joined here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## OKIquit (Jul 16, 2014)

My father was *Charles Joseph "Joe" Thornton* of Winfield, Kan. He graduated from high school in 1943, was drafted into the Navy and trained at Whidbey Island in Washington and a base I don't recall in Idaho. He rarely talked about the war and never at length. He had a few photos from his Navy years, but never looked at them. Over the years some were lost or water damaged. He did not stay in touch with anybody from the Navy. From notes on a few photos, I believe he served as an Aircraft Ordnanceman 2/c with the ordnance section of *Carrier Aircraft Support Unit 42*. I also believe from his occasional remarks that he was stationed at different times at Navy bases on *Roi-Namur* and *Pityilu*. For most of my life I thought *Pityilu* was a name he made up because he always pronounced it "pity-loooooou" like it was a word from a song. Now thanks to Professor Google, I've found it was an actual island in the Pacific and the site of a large base. I will post his photos here with any information I have about them. My father is shown at right in the attached photo. There is no writing on the photo so I don't know where or when it was taken or who the other man is. I've been told the float they're leaning against belongs to a Vought OS2U Kingfisher, but don't know enough about aircraft to tell. However, all the photos I can find of the Kingfisher show a two-bladed propeller and this aircraft seems to have a four-bladed propeller. It could be a Curtis SC Seahawk, which had a four-bladed propeller, although those were not introduced until very late in the war.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## OKIquit (Jul 20, 2014)

This unmarked photo shows Charles "Joe" Thornton standing on an airstrip somewhere in the Pacific in front of a row of airplanes. Based on the shape of the tail they seem to be the Chance Vought F4U Corsair.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## A4K (Jul 20, 2014)

Interesting thread guys (and yep, they are indeed Corsairs in that last pic. _Possibly_ F4U-1Ds)


----------



## Njaco (Jul 20, 2014)

Thanks for the pics, Iquit!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 20, 2014)

Welcome aboard OKIquit and thanks for sharing your fathers info ( a big  to him). You are spot on about the Curtis Seahawk.


----------



## syscom3 (Jul 20, 2014)

Pityilu is an island that is part of Manus, Admiralty islands, Papua New Guinea.

The island group was seized by US troops in early 1944 as part of Operation Cartwheel; the isolation and reduction of Rabaul. Engineers quickly constructed several airfields and made Seeadler Harbor an important staging base for future allied invasions throughout the Pacific.

Pacific Wrecks - Pityilu Island


----------



## OKIquit (Jul 21, 2014)

I suspect this unidentified photo shows the airstrip and surrounding naval base on Roi-Namur Atoll in the Marshall Islands where my Dad was stationed late in WWII with CASU 42. According to Wikipedia, the island was captured by the 4th Marine Division in February, 1944, then used to support operations in the western Pacific. This photo may have been taken from a Douglas SBD Dauntless dive bomber, considering the dive brakes visible on the trailing edge of the wing.

Roi-Namur - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## OKIquit (Jul 22, 2014)

According to the handwritten note on the back of this photo, the picture shows "CASU #42 Ordnance November 1944." 

My quick count yielded 98 men including five wearing officer's hats. No location is given, or individual names. A separate inscription notes that my father, Joe Thornton, is fourth from the left in the back row (with a couple of palm trees coming out of his head). His rank is also scribbled beside his name and it looks like "AOM 2/c"


----------



## OKIquit (Jul 24, 2014)

There is nothing written on this photo, so I have no idea who it shows or where it was taken, or why it was in my Dad's possession. If I had to guess, I'd say the professional pose and clean, white coverall hints at a studio photo taken before the man shown joined an operational unit. His clothing and equipment don't have the worn, soiled look I associate with flying well-used aircraft from a crowded, greasy aircraft carrier ... or a hastily built crushed coral airstrip. Somebody else will have to comment on his helmet and goggles. I know nothing about the equipment used by pilots during WWII. There seems to be a palm tree in the background, but that doesn't mean it was taken in the Pacific. Lots of places in California, Texas and Florida have palm trees, and WWII air bases. 

Also, nearly all of my father's male relatives and friends were in one branch of the military or another. One of them might have had this photo taken during aircrew training and sent copies to family and friends.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 24, 2014)

I keep getting an error message that the pics are invalid files.


----------



## OKIquit (Jul 24, 2014)

I am using Photoshop CS5 to size the photos and save them in .jpg format. All but the giant group shot of CASU 42 are displayed okay in my Firefox browser. That group photo shows up as a link to an attachment. When clicked, the link displays the photo.


----------



## OKIquit (Jul 24, 2014)

I am using Photoshop CS5 to size the photos and save them in .jpg format. All but the giant group shot of CASU 42 are displayed okay in my Firefox browser. That group photo shows up as a link to an attachment. When clicked, the link displays the photo. Anybody else have a problem?
\


ERRR. Double post by accident. Don't see the delete button.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2014)

I get the same thing on the attachment. Error - not valid. The others show up very well. Great pics.


----------



## ae1mike (Sep 20, 2014)

Charles, my name is Mike Williams. My father, like most, did not talk about his WWII experiences, but he did mention that he was on the USS Enterprise. I'm not sure of his enlistment, although on his papers he joined in 1942 to 1945. I would very much like to find out whatever I can. I am a volunteer on the USS Lexington, CV 16 here in Corpus Christi, TX and I found out about CASU's. I am pretty sure that is what my father served with. He was an AM2 when he got out. His name was George Williams (no middle name). Thanks, Mike


----------



## Oio (Oct 23, 2014)

GUNTOJIM said:


> fdbrunner: My father, following the sinking of Yorktown CV-5, passed thru CASU-5 , North Island San Diego winding up with CASU-11 on Guadalcanal and then on to CASU-39 on Esperito Santo. I have one photo of the Guadalcanal CPO Mess with 27 individuals in front and one group photo of 58 members of CASU 11 on the 'Canal. The interest in these relatively ignored support units is suprising. Regards, Jim



Jim,

My Dad, Robert H Little was also part of CASU 5 in San Diego, left early Mar 43 for Espiritu Santo enroute to Guadalcanal and CASU 11.
Let's open up direct discussion - I am at [email protected] and (808) 623-1230. I agree with your comment that this is a book that should be written. I recently made contact with the nephew of the CASU 11 Supply Officer and the two of us have some success gathering CASU 11 history - I would be happy to share.
Regards, Bill


----------



## Oio (Oct 23, 2014)

Sistrunk said:


> My father was with CASU 11 during 1943. Any info you have would be greatly appreciated. The thought of seeing him in a photo is breath taking. He never spoke of his service days, sadly. I realize this post is several years old but hope you get the message. Many thanks, Gail



Gail,

I have been researching CASU 11 for the last year and I have some material I would be happy to share - I am at [email protected] - send me an email and I will send you what I have assembled so far.
Regards, Bill


----------



## RWSANDERS (Dec 22, 2014)

It is with great sadness that I must report my father, Robert W. Sanders, has answered his final muster. He completed his earthly tour of duty on November 15, 2014, in Oceanside, California, one month short of 90 years old. He served in CASU 31, in Hilo, Hawaii, 1943 - 1945, and CASU 33, in Los Alamitos, California, until his discharge on March 4, 1946. He had a good life....married to his "wartime" sweetheart for 69 years, and raised four children. He will be greatly missed, but is now, once again, with his bride, who preceded him on April 30, 2014.

I love you and salute you Dad,
Your loving son,

Scott


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 22, 2014)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## Tracker (Dec 22, 2014)

Deepest sympathy to you and your family but glad to hear he had a good life.


----------



## shawnee (May 25, 2015)

srehling said:


> CASU 33 is the big hole in time as far as we can tell. We know he was in the South Pacific. I found one person from CASU 1 that says that was out of scope for CASU 1. My guess is that CASU 33 had a section that was in the South Pacific, but I cant really prove it. References to the CASU 33 unit were limited. My grandfather was part of CASU 33 from the start, but did not stay with CASU 33 until the end of the war. I continue to post because if any of them are left a stray message such as this one might find someone some day. I believe that finding a person who knew my grandfather is the best way to get to some real facts about what happened.



My grandfather was also part of CASU 33 as well as CASU 2, Aviation Radioman First Class. I am sorry to say that he has passed.


----------



## ae1mike (Jun 20, 2016)

ae1mike said:


> Charles, my name is Mike Williams. My father, like most, did not talk about his WWII experiences, but he did mention that he was on the USS Enterprise. I'm not sure of his enlistment, although on his papers he joined in 1942 to 1945. I would very much like to find out whatever I can. I am a volunteer on the USS Lexington, CV 16 here in Corpus Christi, TX and I found out about CASU's. I am pretty sure that is what my father served with. He was an AM2 when he got out. His name was George Williams (no middle name). Thanks, Mike



this is Mike who sent the original note above. Has anyone any info. I do have S/N, DOB and other info from this separation papers. I am getting the family tree together and would really like to add some info on George Williams, AM2, I just found out on Fold3 that he was on the USS Essex on its transit to Hawaii, but can find nothing else. Please help, if you can.


----------



## Darrell ivie (Aug 22, 2018)

NAREEVES said:


> JREHLING,
> 
> Did you ever get the information you were looking for on the CASU's?? I have printed out a lot of navy documentation on the locations of the CASU's and will be glad to help you out if you are still looking.
> 
> NAREEVES


----------



## Darrell ivie (Aug 22, 2018)

I am doing research for a Friend whose father just passed over he was CASU 18/34 any information would be helpful. I am a VP sailor myself. I can be reached at my e-mail box or PMs. Thank you


----------



## Gibsonkids (Mar 21, 2019)

bernies son said:


> I am joining the search for information on USN CASUs. My father, Bernard Keltyka was with CASU 6 (Enterprise, Princeton, ??) on Esperanto Santo, Guadalcanal and Bougainville in 1943 -1944. As an AMM 2, propeller specialist, he worked on primarily on F4Fs, SBDs and TBFs with occasional work on Army aircraft. He is fairly healthy at 96 and is a wonderful source of info with many stories on shore and carrier locations but will not talk about flying as gunner in SBDs and TBFs.
> 
> After the South Pacific, he was stationed with CASU 63 at Vernalis NAS, California until October 1945. The base was for training F6F night fighters for the invasion of Japan. Welcome any info on these two units. We can also supply additional personnel for these units. Thanks




Hi, Just joined the group. My father passed away many years ago, and like the rest I am looking for information. He was CASU 6 I only know this from his notice of separation from U.S Navel service. Name A Roy Gibson. Entered the service in 43 left in 46. I am just starting this hunt. I know from paper work he did basic training at NTS Great Lakes then VT-98 (no clue what this stands for) Casu 6 then Torp. Sqd 98. Anything would be great.


----------



## syscom3 (Apr 3, 2019)

Gibsonkids said:


> Hi, Just joined the group. My father passed away many years ago, and like the rest I am looking for information. He was CASU 6 I only know this from his notice of separation from U.S Navel service. Name A Roy Gibson. Entered the service in 43 left in 46. I am just starting this hunt. I know from paper work he did basic training at NTS Great Lakes then VT-98 (no clue what this stands for) Casu 6 then Torp. Sqd 98. Anything would be great.


VT-98 is a torpedo bomber squadron.


----------



## Unimonster (Oct 24, 2019)

Johnny Signor said:


> Hello I am looking for the WW2 era emblems in photos for CASU-1,2, etc any that were WW2. If you have any that can be e mailed to me Please contact me, thank you Very Much!!!
> [email protected]
> 
> Have recently found design for CASU-1 but still need 2,and a good close up of CASU-31 I have a small color example but it is not very good on the details,I have examples of CASU's 1,3,12,16,21,24,31,32,36,55,65,66
> any other CASU"s scans of them greatly appreciatted !!!!!



I'm looking for information on CASU 32, based, I believe, on Enewetok Atoll.


----------



## fubar57 (Oct 24, 2019)

Carrier Air Service Unit 32 | CASU 32 | Ecenpac - WALIKA'S US NAVY SQUADRON PATCHES


----------



## bodhibob (Apr 1, 2020)

R Leonard said:


> CASU-33 was established in mid-September 1943 at NAS Los Alamitos, California. Tracing through each of the USN weekly location reports for the remainder of the war, it appears that CASU-33 never left Los Alamitos, not even as a detachment. Commanding was Commander Albert E Baker, USNR, a pre-war Chief Boatswain. Perhaps that to which your father referred was a personnel draft out of CASU-33 to establish another CASU somewhere in the Pacific. There were some 70+ CASU units established during the war years, not a few were established at advanced bases and were never stationed stateside. It was just as easy, perhaps easier, to move selected personnel from one existing CASU to form another as it was to move an already established unit. Both methods were used, but it is easy to track the movement of any entire CASU which went from point A to point B in the location reports, for example, see post #46, above.
> 
> Regards


My father was with CASU 33 late '44- '45. I show he was possibly on Okinawa probably after the surrender of Japan. He was also with V-11 on Guadalcanal. Are you related to Bill Leonard who was also with VF-11 ?


----------



## R Leonard (Apr 1, 2020)

bodhibob said:


> My father was with CASU 33 late '44- '45. I show he was possibly on Okinawa probably after the surrender of Japan. He was also with V-11 on Guadalcanal. Are you related to Bill Leonard who was also with VF-11 ?



Indeed, Bill Leonard was my father . . . like my avatar? Right off the side panel from his F4F.


----------



## bodhibob (Apr 4, 2020)

R Leonard said:


> Indeed, Bill Leonard was my father . . . like my avatar? Right off the side panel from his F4F.


I have a copy also from that time.


----------

